# [Keyboard layout] be au lieu de be-latin1 (résolu)

## Yggdrasill

Bonjour,

Avant toute chose, désolé pour le titre, je sais que j'aurais du mettre des crochets à la place de mettre des "()" mais comme je l'ai mis dans le titre, j'ai mon clavier qui est en be au lieu de be-latin1 comme il est pourtant spécifié dans mon xorg.conf (d'ailleurs sus kde et floxbox, cela marche parfaitement !).

Pour info, je suis acuelement sous e17 et il y a uniquement avec ce WM que je suis en be. Ne savez vous pas s'il y a un fichier à modifier ou qqch du genre?

Merci !

----------

## nemo13

bonjour,

que dirais-tu de jeter un oeil dans 

```
nemo13@gentoo ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps 

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/keymaps,v 1.1.4.1 2005/02/19 02:13:53 vapier Exp $

#

# 2006-01-26 modif d'après post suivant

# 

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

#

# le chemin complet des claviers est /usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty

#

#KEYMAP="-u fr" #marche po dommage à voir

KEYMAP="fr-latin9"

charset="utf8"

#

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

# a gratter

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

nemo13@gentoo ~ $ 
```

A+

----------

## Yggdrasill

Il est clairement spécifié dedans :

```
KEYMAP="be-latin1"
```

Pourtant ça ne marche pas... je vais devoir chercher ailleurs !

----------

## boozo

'alute

c'est X qui gère çà me semble-t-il...

tu dois avoir normalement :

```
Option      "XkbLayout" "be"
```

 c'est la seule chose qui existe chez moi dans /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/ après pour les variants il faut peut-être mettre

```
Option "XkbVariant" "<ton_variant>"
```

non ?

[Edit] en fait non... je viens de regarder dans /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/be et il ne fait aucune référence aux variants... étrange   :Confused: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Yggdrasill wrote:*   

> j'ai mon clavier qui est en be au lieu de be-latin1 comme il est pourtant spécifié dans mon xorg.conf (d'ailleurs sus kde et floxbox, cela marche parfaitement !).
> 
> Pour info, je suis acuelement sous e17 et il y a uniquement avec ce WM que je suis en be. Ne savez vous pas s'il y a un fichier à modifier ou qqch du genre?

 

Ben justement : be-latin1 concerne uniquement la console ( la keymap définie dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps fait référence au fichier /usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty/be-latin1.map.gz)

Xorg, quant à lui, utilise un tout autre système : il s'agit de xkb qui repose sur les fichiers situés dans /etc/X11/xkb.

En particulier, tu constateras que /etc/X11/xkb/symbols ne contient pas de fichier "be-latin1" mais uniquement un fichier "be" et c'est bel et bien ce dernier qu'il faut indiquer dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf :

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "be"

EndSection
```

Je ne connais pas e17 mais je présume qu'il utilise directement les keymaps de xorg. Si tu indiques une keymap qui n'existe pas (be-latin1 - voir plus haut), il va probablement se rabattre sur une "keymap par défaut"

Par contre, KDE utilise ses propres keymaps que tu peux changer à la volée dans le centre de contrôle, ce qui explique qu'il est indépendant de xorg.conf et des erreurs que tu aurais pu y commettre.

Pour fluxbox, je ne sais pas  :Sad: 

[EDIT] grilled !

----------

## geforce

Bonjour,

desole de m'introduire dans votre conversation..

Je suis utilisateur regulier sur un systeme gentoo.. (pas ma machine)

Je me demandais si a l'aide d'xmodmap ou de quelconque autre outil je pouvais echanger le é avec /.

C'est tres deplaisant avec xterm d'avoir le é place la ... Je dois toujours aller chercher celui en dessous du escape ou a cote du num lock..

Merci

Phil

----------

## ghoti

En principe, xterm obéit à la config de xorg.

Tu utilises quoi comme  XkbLayout ("ca" ou "ca_enhanced") ?

Ton "é" se trouve sur quelle touche (rangée/colonne) ?

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben justement : be-latin1 concerne uniquement la console ( la keymap définie dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps fait référence au fichier /usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty/be-latin1.map.gz)
> 
> Xorg, quant à lui, utilise un tout autre système : il s'agit de xkb qui repose sur les fichiers situés dans /etc/X11/xkb.
> ...

 

Est-ce que je dois comprendre par la que je n'aurais jms accès au #,@,[,] sous e17 et flux?  :Confused:  si c'est le cas...Je vais devoir repasser à kde (et j'en ai pas spécialement envie en fait...)

Merci!

----------

## ghoti

 *Yggdrasill wrote:*   

> Est-ce que je dois comprendre par la que je n'aurais jms accès au #,@,[,] sous e17 et flux? 

 

Heu, je crois que tu as mal compris : tu as probablement mis "be-latin1" dans ton xorg.conf alors qu'il faut simplement indiquer "be". Ce dernier produit dans xorg les bons symboles avec les bonnes touche !  :Smile: 

En résumé : 

"be-latin1" ==> uniquement pour le mode texte

"be" ==> uniquement pour le mode graphique

(et les deux n'ont rien à voir l'un avec l'autre...  :Wink:  )

----------

## geforce

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> En principe, xterm obéit à la config de xorg.
> 
> Tu utilises quoi comme  XkbLayout ("ca" ou "ca_enhanced") ?
> 
> Ton "é" se trouve sur quelle touche (rangée/colonne) ?

 

"ca" tout court.

mon "é" est sur la 2e rangee en partant du bas, la 11e colone (en contant le shift comme 0).  Il est juste a gauche du shift de droite si tu preferes..

Voici le rc.conf en question :

```

#KEYMAP="us"

KEYMAP="cf"

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"
```

----------

## ghoti

 *geforce wrote:*   

> mon "é" est sur la 2e rangee en partant du bas, la 11e colone (en contant le shift comme 0).  Il est juste a gauche du shift de droite si tu preferes.

 

Vu ! Il s'agit de la "key <AB10>" dans le fichier /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pc/ca.

Le mieux est de faire une copie de ce fichier (par ex : cp ca ca_slash) et de modifier ca_slash.

- Repérer toutes les occurences de "key <AB10>"

- Remplacer "eacute" par "slash".

A partir de ce moment, tu peux switcher de l'un à l'autre avec la commande setxkbmap :

```
setxkbmap ca_slash   ===> le "é" devient "/"

setxkbmap ca  ===> retour au layout normal
```

Si tu veux que ce soit permanent, suffit de remplacer "ca" par "ca_slash" dans ton xorg.conf (mais ça ne marchera pas avec KDE!).

 *Quote:*   

> Voici le rc.conf en question :

 Aucun rapport avec xterm : cela ne concerne que le mode texte "pur" et pas les terminaux sous X !  :Wink: 

----------

## geforce

Merci !

J'essaie des demain (et j'ai hate  :Razz: )

Phil

----------

## Yggdrasill

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai mis dans mon "be" dans mon xorg à la place de be-latin1 mais dans xterm, je n'ai tjs pas acces au caractère "spéciaux"...

De plus, une fois que je lance e17 ou flux, impossible de revenir en console ac les touches ctrl + alt + F1 à F6... C'est assez embêtant. Enfin si ça ne marche pas tanpis, je me passerais de l'interface graphique même si je trouve ça con!

Merci !

----------

## ghoti

 *Yggdrasill wrote:*   

> En ce qui me concerne, j'ai mis dans mon "be" dans mon xorg à la place de be-latin1 mais dans xterm, je n'ai tjs pas acces au caractère "spéciaux"...

 

Fais voir ta Section "InputDevice" du clavier, ainsi que la Section "ServerLayout" ?

PS : tes problèmes, c'est sur l'ibook ou le Packard Bell ?

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Yggdrasill wrote:*   En ce qui me concerne, j'ai mis dans mon "be" dans mon xorg à la place de be-latin1 mais dans xterm, je n'ai tjs pas acces au caractère "spéciaux"... 
> 
> Fais voir ta Section "InputDevice" du clavier, ainsi que la Section "ServerLayout" ?
> 
> PS : tes problèmes, c'est sur l'ibook ou le Packard Bell ?

 

Mes problemes sont sur le packard bell, je me metterais a gentoo en dur sur l'ibook apres  :Wink: 

voici la section InputDevice :

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

    Option "XkbLayout"   "be"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "be"

    Option "XkbVariant"   "be-latin1"

EndSection

```

Et la section ServerLayout :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

----------

## ghoti

 *Yggdrasill wrote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>     Identifier	"Keyboard1"
> 
>     Driver	"kbd"
> ...

 

Pour la troisième fois : il n'y a pas de be-latin1 sous xorg !!!   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Bon, alors tu mets les lignes suivantes et uniquement celles-ci:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "be"

EndSection
```

Au passage, dans ton fichier, la ligne Option "XkbLayout" "be" est reprise 2 fois. Je te conseille de virer tous les commentaires inutiles, histoire d'y voir un peu plus clair. 

Si tu as besoin de commentaires, ils se trouvent dans le fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf.example.

----------

## geekounet

Pour info, toutes les options pour configurer xkb sont listées ici : /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.lst pour xorg 7.0 (/usr/lib/X11/xkb/rules/xorg.lst pour xorg 6.8 )

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour la troisième fois : il n'y a pas de be-latin1 sous xorg !!!   
> 
> Bon, alors tu mets les lignes suivantes et uniquement celles-ci:
> ...

 

Avec un peu de retard :

Merci bcp, effectivement ça marche parfaitement maintenant !

je n'avas pas vu qu'il restait un be-latin1 qq part dans mon xorg.conf, il n'y est plus.

Encore merci.

----------

## boozo

un petit résolu spt comme ceci   :Wink:  merci !

 *Quote:*   

> [Keyboard layout] clavier en be au lieu de be-latin1 ! (résolu) 

 

----------

